# DXg Hacks



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried to install the hacks on the DXg yet? The new screen and the font is fine, but the dead authors are really irritating.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As far as I know, nothing yet. In this MobileRead thread it looks as if someone tried, but no success yet.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

I updated the packages in the first post @MR.

I've had a few reports of success, so apparently, it works!  I'd be glad for more feedback though


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> I updated the packages in the first post @MR.
> 
> I've had a few reports of success, so apparently, it works!  I'd be glad for more feedback though


I'll be happy to give you some more feedback tomorrow, the screensaver hack is top priority on the new DXG, maybe even before books!


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks nijule! The new files work just fine. I was using the old file for the KDXi, on the assumption the firmware was more or less the same. It failed gracefully, ie no changes made at all. The DXg labeled hacks work, both screensaver (no more dead authors!) and fonts. To be honest though, the default font on the DXg is as good the hacked fonts on the old DX and K2. The new screen is just that good.

Thanks to NiJuLe and all the hackers for their hard work in getting the hacks up and running!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> I updated the packages in the first post @MR.
> 
> I've had a few reports of success, so apparently, it works!  I'd be glad for more feedback though


Thanks...I've updated the Zip files on my blog with the new ones.


----------

